# TTS and TTRS side-by-side



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Taken from the Auto Trader video in my "new videos" thread. The man with the beard got a few parked shots of his Vegas Yellow TTS next to the TTRS coupe in the same colour, with the black gloss styling pack. Some stills here.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I dont actually mind the wheels on these pics!! But the bumper styling doesnt look different enough compared to the TTs.... Less so than the mk2

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nothing more than BT staff cars


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Black is better, but I'd have preferred the bottom of the front bumper black as the lateral parts, or at least, the same of the TTs.

Bad news, TTrs front grill seems different from TTs so is not possible to change it this time


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Back of my TTS with the TTS spoiler for comparison with the TTRS (different spoiler/exhaust tips).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's just the accessory spoiler..
TT just doesnt work with dark colours.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Seeing a TT RS pass you on the road, it'd be difficult to tell the difference between either of them - other than the rear wing.
The differences between the TTS and TTRS on the MK3 seem even more subtle than those on the MK2.

Perhaps they put too much effort into the TTS and left no room for the RS. Should have stuck some air vents in the bonnet or something.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

leopard said:


> Nothing more than BT staff cars


The wheels look far better on this


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

RichP said:


> Seeing a TT RS pass you on the road, it'd be difficult to tell the difference between either of them - other than the rear wing.
> The differences between the TTS and TTRS on the MK3 seem even more subtle than those on the MK2.
> 
> Perhaps they put too much effort into the TTS and left no room for the RS. Should have stuck some air vents in the bonnet or something.


Instead of the 'spot the ball' competition on BestOfTheBest, maybe they should just have a car park full of TTs and you have to circle the TTRS


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Black styling looks better than silver. And I think TT's total suit dark colours.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I like the tt rs styling. The mk3 is a very good looking car so change too much it might end up looking like a halfords special. The only car that looks drastically different is the sport as it has different front and rear bumpers, different lights and different skirts.

S line and tts share the same body kit, only real difference is a chrome grill instead of black on the sline and a different diffuser for the extra exhausts.

I think the tt rs front bumper is a nice improvement, again skirts stay the same, as does rear bumper minus the diffuser which is more s line than tts housing 2 exhausts again.

They'll easily sell their allocation, they can pretty much ask what they like as buyers will pay it. I'd have one if I was spending 50k on a car. It's a pretty unique Quattro rocket ship with a lovely sounding engine


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

winrya said:


> I like the tt rs styling. The mk3 is a very good looking car so change too much it might end up looking like a halfords special. The only car that looks drastically different is the sport as it has different front and rear bumpers, different lights and different skirts.


Somewhat contradicting yourself there no?

The RS is a sports car, hence it should have looked more like 420 rather than a standard TT with a wing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This does make me laugh, it would never look like the 420. 
Audi have a clear and defined model structure across all ranges and they follow it with a religious zest.

TTS is bumpers, MR, mirrors, platinum trim, gloss silver mirrors, upgraded turbo and engine, added functions on the dash, unique alloys, quad exhausts and sports seats and a sprinkling of extras.

RS is more aggressive bumpers, honeycomb grill, unique suspension or MR as an option, dual oval exhaust, matt mirrors, added functions on the dash, unique alloys, fixed spoiler.

If you want flared body panels and more aggressive looks over standard cars, you need to look towards BMW.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Other RS models have bigger arches.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> If you want flared body panels and more aggressive looks over standard cars, you need to look towards BMW.


Quite right


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> This does make me laugh, it would never look like the 420.
> Audi have a clear and defined model structure across all ranges and they follow it with a religious zest.
> 
> TTS is bumpers, MR, mirrors, platinum trim, gloss silver mirrors, upgraded turbo and engine, added functions on the dash, unique alloys, quad exhausts and sports seats and a sprinkling of extras.
> ...


You forgot the increasing wheel inset & arch gap! Oh and the increasingly horrendous alloy wheels.....


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> This does make me laugh, it would never look like the 420.


I did say 'more' like the 420. I'm sure Audi could at least have used the 420 rear bumper and slightly more aggressive side skirts just to differentiate over the TTS a little more.
Other than the extra 'bolt-ons', it still looks like a TTS with a rear wing (and crappy wheels)

When you can get a Porsche for less than a TT (which also comes complete with flared body panels), maybe Audi should reconsider their religious zest.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I find BMWs very boring to be honest, especially next to a TT of any model.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> This does make me laugh, it would never look like the 420.
> Audi have a clear and defined model structure across all ranges and they follow it with a religious zest.
> 
> TTS is bumpers, MR, mirrors, platinum trim, gloss silver mirrors, upgraded turbo and engine, added functions on the dash, unique alloys, quad exhausts and sports seats and a sprinkling of extras.
> ...


Well put. I'm awaiting the official price before I decide to order the RSTT or a M4 convertible. I actually like the wheels on the rs and after seeing one in the flesh in Germany I'm not too concerned with the ride height and wheel arch gap......looked fine to me.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And just because the photo opp was fortuitous today, here is the Mark 2 and Mark 3 TTS side by side.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks so dated now the MK2 by comparison and in truth the lines are not that much different.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'd struggle to tell the difference in this photo if it wasn't for the headlights.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

leopard said:


> I'd struggle to tell the difference in this photo if it wasn't for the headlights.


Easy, one's white, one's yellow


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dash said:


> Other RS models have bigger arches.


This you are confusing two things...
The RS division and RS trim..!

The RS trim doesn't get any body panels and uses stock from the line cars. RS division builds performance cars bottom up. TT, RS3 and RSQ3 are just another model in the range. Even the real RS cars have stopped having panel differences.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah but BMW's only look good on the outside. I've just got rid of our 320D estate (2015 plate). What a God awful thing that was - great to drive for what it was, looked great - for what is was and cheap to run - as I wasn't paying for it lol (company car) - but the way BMW do things is just crap - sat nav map that's almost impossible to read, indicator stalk that drives you potty, hugely over complicated media and car functions, plus a dashboard from a 1980's Vauxhall. It's the way BMW do things I don't like. Probably a very marmite thing, but you get in an Audi and everything is logical, it makes sense. Got a new A4 now, I'm a lot happier - but it's not as nice to drive as the 3 series. LOL.


----------

